# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Παλαιό ραδιόφωνο Philips με λυχνίες

## chris73

Καταρχήν καλώς σας βρήκα και χίλια μπράβο για το site σας.Απορώ πως μου είχε ξεφύγει έως τώρα! Και πάλι μπράβο.

Σας γράφω σχετικά με ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο Philips τύπου B3X80B. Είναι μπαταρίας +-90/+-1.5, με λυχνίες από αριστερά όπως τοβλέπουμε από πίσω: DK96-DF96-DAF96-DL96 και το «ματάκι» είναιι η DM71. H ιστορίατου έχει ως εξής:

Από την αγορά του το 1958 (ο πατέρας με τον πρώτο μισθό μάλλοντο πήρε J )και για 2-3 χρόνια δούλευε κανονικά. Κατόπιν παροπλίστηκε στο σπίτι της γιαγιάςγια καμιά 35 χρόνια σκεπασμένο με πετσετάκι! Και μετά το πήρα εγώ και το έχωστο ράφι…

Πρίν 2-3 χρόνια του άλλαξα όλες τις λυχνίες και το τροφοδότησαμε συστοιχία μπαταριών (10x9V + 1x1.5V) για να δω τι θα κάνει. Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι περίεργο πάντως στιςπαλιές λυχνίες, σε όλες το νήμα δεν είχε καμιά συνέχεια (Λες να το έχωσε καμιάμέρα η γιαγιά κατευθείαν στην πρίζα???!!!) Τέλος πάντων στη θέση «Pick-Up» δούλεψε κανονικά. Στους σταθμούς δενέκανε τίποτα, Άντε ένα μικρό «χχχχχχ» και αυτό σαν με διακοπές. (Πυκνωτές????)

Κάποια στιγμή (για μία μόνο στιγμή…) ξέφυγε ένα κροκοδειλάκι,ακούμπησαν το 90V στο 1.5V και φυσικά κάηκαν. (Αν και επέζησαν οι εξής 2: DK96 και DF96)
Τότε προμηθεύτηκα μια ακόμη ολόκληρη σειρά από λυχνίες ματελικά το παράτησα δεν ξέρω γιατί.

Έχω πολύ ελάχιστες (έως και καθόλου) γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικώνκαι καμία σχετικά με λυχνίες. Όμως δεν νομίζω πως είναι και τόσο δύσκολο νατεστάρω όλα τα υπόλοιπα εκτός φυσικά από το να αγγίξω ότι έχει να κάνει με πηνίοκαι ρύθμιση.

Χθές λοιπόν (μια και το έριξα τελευταία σε πετάλια γιακιθάρες και είχα έξω μερικά σύνεργα) το ξαναέβαλα μπροστά και μου έκανε ταίδια. Διάβασα όλα τα postτου forum σχετικά με παλαιά ραδιόφωνα και έκανα μερικά βασικά για αρχήως εξής:

1) Είδα πως σε όλες τις λυχνίες έχω συνέχεια στο νήμα μεαντίσταση 16 ohm περίπου εκτός από την εξόδου που είχε 25. (καλές οι τιμές?).Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να τεστάρω στις λυχνίες μια και δεν ξέρω τίποτα άλλο.
2) Σύνδεσα την γείωση της κεραίας.
3) Καθάρισα με σπρέυ λαδιού επάφες κτλ.
4) Εξέτασα για αρχή εάν κανένας πυκνωτής παρουσιάζεισυνέχεια στο πολύμετρο όμως από αυτή τη σκοπιά όλα ήταν εντάξει. (Καπασιτόμετροθα βρώ για να τους ελέγξω σωστά σύντομα.)

Θα ήταν πολύτιμη η βοήθεια σας να με καθοδηγήσετε παρακάτω.Φαντάζομαι για αρχή έλεγχος πυκνωτών και αντιστάσεων. Οι αντιστάσεις είναι μεχρωματικό κώδικα τον όποιο με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρω. Αυτό που δεν βρήκα έως τώραείναι κάποιο διάγραμμα για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο να με διευκολύνει και ας έχωβρει για εκατοντάδες άλλα ή παρόμοια.

Θα ήθελα πολύ να το αναστήσω -και για συναισθηματικούςλόγους- και καθώς για να κάνει παρέα στα υπόλοιπα παλιά πικ-απ, μηχανές κτλ πουέχω έως ισότιμο ενεργό μέλος (!) 

Κατά τα άλλα είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση (παραθέτω μερικέςφώτο στα γρήγορα )και εάν όλα πάνε καλά έχω και υπόψη μου το link για τοτροφοδοτικό που μπορώ να φτιάξω στην συνέχεια.

Επίσης μια τελευταία απορία. Αυτά τα κυλινδράκια πουφένοτναι στις φώτο ξέρω πως είναι πυκνωτές, όμως γιατί ένα (μπλε) γράφει επάνω kΩ ? Επίσης πως διαβάζω τιςτιμές τους σε μF κτλ στους συγκεκριμένους μια και γράφουν κάτι 1kP αςπούμε. Να υποθέσω ο συγκεκριμένος είναι για παράδειγμα 1000pF ? Και θα μπορύσα να κάνω κάποια απλήμέτρηση στα πηνία (συνέχεια ή μη, ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο)
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg 
Σίγουρα σας κούρασα αλλά έγραψα τόσα για να αποφύγετεερωτήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να απαντηθούν από την αρχή.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
4.jpg5.jpg

----------


## Ακρίτας

Χρήστο, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.  Το κυλινδράκι που γράφει 47ΚΩ είναι φυσικά αντίσταση, μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις με ένα πολύμετρο, τα άλλα είναι πυκνωτές. Τα πηνία μπορείς να τα ελέγξεις μόνο για συνέχεια με το πολύμετρο αλλά δύσκολα θα βγάλεις άκρη. Στην ουσία, αν η συσκευή δεν έχει υποστεί μηχανική καταπόνηση τα πηνία δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα. Μη πειράζεις προς το παρόν τα διάφορα τρίμμερ (μικρούς μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές) και πρίν βάλεις χέρι οπουδήποτε στο ραδιόφωνο δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις με μια εξωτερική κεραία (μερικά μέτρα σύρμα τεντωμένο, έστω και μέσα στο δωμάτιο) όπως και με τη γείωση (καλοριφέρ, κάγκελο). Μπορείς να μου πεις πού βρήκες λυχνίες;

----------

chris73 (30-01-12)

----------


## chris73

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ. Τις λυχνίες τις είχα βρει μέσω νετ κάπου στην Ολλανδία και θυμάμαι δεν ήταν και ακριβές. Έψαξα λίγο τώρα μα βρήκα έναν που μου φανηκέ ακριβός. Νόμιζω αν δεν βιάζεσαι πολύ καλήτερα να κοιτάς στο eBay, σίγουρα θα  βρεις τι θες αργά ή γρήγορα.

Τα πηνία έχουν συνέχεια όπως βλέπω. Όσο για την αντίσταση από 47Κ έγινε 450Κ (!) Η μία πλευρά της έρχεται από τη γείωση του πικ-απ, η άλλη πλευρά πάει στο μεταγωγέα του πικ απ (στο σημέιο που είναι πάντα σε σύζευξη μάλον) και επίσης μέσω ακόμα μιας αντίστασης σε ένα πηνίο. Και μετά έχει και συνέχεια...Τα τρίμερ φυσικά και δεν θα τα πειράζω.

Όσο για την κεραία είχα απλώσει και ένα σύρμα στο πάτωμα. Πάντως με κεραία΄εξωτερική ή όχι δεν έπρεπε να πιάνει τουλάχιστον μεσαία???
Έχω ένα άλλο Phillips ΒΧ350Α, που μεσαία πιάνει χωρίς κεραία θαύμα.
Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Thanos10

Με τι τροφοδοτεις το ραδιο?

----------


## chris73

Προσωρινά με συστοιχία μπαταριών (10x9V σε σειρά + 1x1.5V) για να δω τι θα κάνει. Αν δουλέψει τελικά θα κάνω το τροφοδοτικό που έχει εδώ μέσα σε άλλο post.

----------


## Thanos10

Πρωτα δες αν δουλευει ο ενισχυτης βαζοντας μια πηγη.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το 1κρ είναι κιλο-πικοφαραντ δηλ 1000 πφ, τα 10κρ είναι 10.000 πφ κοκ. Καλά το κατάλαβες. Δες μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει ο μεταβλητός πυκνωτής (ο μεγάλος), αυτός που γυρίζει με την κλωστή.

----------

chris73 (30-01-12)

----------


## chris73

Θάνο έβαλα πηγή και πάλι τώρα και έπαιξε το αναφέρω στην αρχή. Στους σταθμούς είναι το θέμα. 
itta-vitta ευχαριστώ, θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό και βλέπουμε.

----------


## p.gabr

Χρηστο μετρα και τις τασεις ανοδου
 οι λυχνιες σου ειναι ΕΔΩ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΜΦΕΡΗ ΘΕΜΑ 
ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ  ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ

----------


## chris73

σχετικά με τον μεταβλητό, 2 καλώδια μονωμένα περνάνε το σασσί και αρχικά πάνε στον επιλογέα SW. Όταν δεν είναι πατημένος κανένα από τα δύο δεν βραχυκυκλώνει. Όταν πατηθεί τότε το ένα από τα δύο συνδέεται με μια επάφή που πάντα έχει συνέχεια με το σασσί και έτσι "βραχυκυκλώνει" (Το κέλυφος του μεταβλητού είναι πάντα σε γείωση)

Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ, έχω κατεβάσει τα data για τις λυχνείες και θα το κοιτάξω. Άλλα επειδή όπως είπα είμαι και άσχετος, να ρωτήσω τι να περειμένω να δω περίπου, μια και παρεμβάλονται αντιστάσεις??? Τα 85 ή 64V κτλ, ή κάτι άλλο?

Σχετικά με προηγούμενη ερώτηση, το 1ΚΡ των πυκνωτών είπαμε είναι 1000pF.Εντάξει αυτό, όμως όταν για παράδειγμα ένας λέει "220Α" ή άλλος "0.8Κ" αυτά πόσο είναι κοκ...

----------


## itta-vitta

Σε περίπτωση που δεν βγάλεις άκρη, ξέρω δύο καλούς παλιούς ραδιοτεχνίτες στη Θεσ/νίκη. Ο ένας είναι στην Αετοράχης (κοντά στην εκκλ. Αγ. Τριάδα) δεν θυμαμαι αριθμό, περίπου στη μέση της οδού (ανάμεσα Βελισσαρίου & Αμαλίας). Ο άλλος είναι στη Φιλίππου (Τριανταφυλλίδης Τάκης), στο κομμάτι ανάμεσα Βενιζέλου & Ι. Δραγούμη

----------


## chris73

Παναγιώτη να και τα αποτελέσματα:
DK96    40V
DF96    40V
DAF96  14V
DL96    78V

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά ε? Τι κάνουμε τώρα?  :Smile:

----------


## chris73

> Χρηστο μετρα και τις τασεις ανοδου
> οι λυχνιες σου ειναι ΕΔΩ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΜΦΕΡΗ ΘΕΜΑ 
> ΠΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ


Παναγιώτη να και τα αποτελέσματα:
DK96 40V
DF96 40V
DAF96 14V
DL96 78V

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά ε? Τι κάνουμε τώρα?  :Smile:

----------


## Neuraxia

Το συνημμένο είναι το πλησιέστερο σχηματικό που βρήκα , θα σου δώσει μια ιδέα για τις τάσεις που πρέπει να έχεις στις λυχνίες.Το νού σου μην έχεις καμιά λυχνία σε λάθος θέση .

----------


## chris73

> Το συνημμένο είναι το πλησιέστερο σχηματικό που βρήκα , θα σου δώσει μια ιδέα για τις τάσεις που πρέπει να έχεις στις λυχνίες.Το νού σου μην έχεις καμιά λυχνία σε λάθος θέση .


Ευχαριστώ πολύ σαν ίδιο να είναι. Εάν και οι τάσεις δεν φαίνονται καλά σε όλα, βλέπω πως η DAF96 τουλάχιστον σαν να λέει κάτι για 40+ Volt ενώ εγώ έχω μόνο 14.
Να ψάξω για αρχή λοιπόν τα τριγύρω της? 'Οχι δεν είναι σε λάθος θέση η λυχνίες  :Smile:  200 το είδα!
Ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους. Και αν δεν βγει και τίποτα θα πάω σε κάποιο ραδιοτεχνίτη, άλλα θέλω να το ψάξω ακόμη. (Thanks Itta-Vitta)
Ότι άλλη ιδέα καλοδεχούμενη

Διόρθωση: Τελικά βλέπω και πως η DAF έχει καμιά 40V αλλά αυτό για μερικά δεύτερα μόλις την συνδέσω, μετά πέφτει. Μάλον είναι που το νήμα το ταίζω μόνο από μια μπαταρία και πέιναει μάλλον. Άυριο θα βάλω και καμιά ακόμη παράλληλα και πιστεύω πως η τάση τους θα είναι καλή. Μετά βλέπουμε πάλι από την αρχή.

----------


## p.gabr

Χρηστο
Αφαιρεσε την τροφοδοσια νυματων και ασε μονο την ταση ανοδου, η αφαιρεσε τις λυχνιες τελειως

Μετρα ξανα σε ανοδους και σκριν ,πρεπει να εχεις παντου 90 βολτ γιατι οι λυχνιες εχουν απειρη αντισταση 
Δεν υπαρχουν διαιρετες τασεως στην τροφοδοσια
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ οι τασεις ειναι παντου ιδιες

καποιος πυκνωτης πρεπει να σου κανει την ζημια

----------


## chris73

Παναγιώτη σήμερα θα πάρω το καπασιτόμετρο και αυτό που θα δω πρώτα είναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί και οι χάρτου (χάρτου δεν είναι αυτοί οι μαύροι???) και μετά όσους από τους λοιπούς καταλαβαίνω την χωρητικίοτητα τους μια και όπως είπα έχει και κάτι περίεργους (πχ 220Α κτλ)

Για πυκνωτή και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα πρώτα αν και πολύ στα τυφλά ψάχνω. Ας πούμε τι είναι το σκριν και ποιο σύμβολο έχει για να βρω το ανάλογο σημείο???
Επίσης σήμερα που ξαναδοκίμασα, είδα πως μόλις συνδέω έχω άλλου καμιά 90V και ειδικά στην DAF96 (που νομίζω είναι η προενίσχυση) 45V τα οποία μειώνονται πολύ σύντομα από 45 σε 25 και 15 λίγο μετά. Παρόλα αυτά και εάν η DAF έχει να κάνει μόνο με την προενίσχυση από το την είσοδο πικαπ παίζει καλά ακόμη και με 15V στην άνοδο.

Το ότι πέφτουν έτσι γρήγορα οι τάσεις για πυκνωτής και εμένα μου λέει αν και λόγο ασχετοσύνης μπορεί να κέω και μεγαλές μπούρδες  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## Antonis12

http://www.vintage-radio.com/project...y-set-psu.html  ένα τροφοδοτικό γιά νά μήν παιδεύεσαι μέ μπαταρίες καί νά μπορείς νά βγάλεις πιό ασφαλή συμπεράσματα.

----------


## chris73

Το έχω υπόψη αλλά θα το φτίαξω΄αν δουλέψει τελικά. Άσε έχω γεμίσει project και ψιλολόγια τελευταία. Και αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοιο θέμα να του πω και για ένα tip για το συγκεκρημένο τροφοδοτικό. Στην πρόσοψη του θα προσαρμώσει 4 θηλυκά RCA στο σχήμα της μπρίζας του ραδιοφώνου και κατευθείαν θα την βάζει έκει μέσα χωρίς άλλα καλώδiα, κροκοδείλους κτλ

----------


## chris73

Παναγιώτη είδα και το σκριν (χωρίς τάση στο νήμα). Λοιπόν, όλες καλά εκτός από την DAF96 πάλι. Αυτή έχει άνοδο 40 και σκριν 10. 
Η άνοδος ΄πάει μέσω ενός από τους περίεργους πυκνωτές που λέει "33Α" στο σασσί.
Το σκριν μέσω ενός πυκνωτή χάρτου(?) 47000pF στο σασσί.

Επίσης, αν και είχα συνδέσει μόνο 3-4 λεπτά τις μπαταρίες, αυτές που ήταν προς το (+) είχαν αρχίσει να ζεστένονται.
Από την λυχνία εξόδου DL96 και το grid1 (όχι το σκριν που μάλον είναι το grid2 όπως κατάλαβα) ακολουθεί μία αντίσταση 2ΜΩ και μετά σε σειρά αυτή μια δεύτηρε που κατάλήγει στο σασσί. Αυτή ή 2η δεν φένεται στα καλά της και δεν μπορώ να δω τα χρώματα αλλά μετράω χωρίς να την αποσυνδέσω μόνο 10Ω. Να έχει σχέσει με βραχυκύκλωμα και ζέσταμα μπαταριών?

Στο διαγραμμά που΄έστειλε ο Πάνος και φένεται σχεδον όμοιο, από το grid1 της DL96 ΄φεύγει μόνο μία αντίσταση χωρίς δεύτερη σε σειρά που πάει στο σασσί και είναι 1.8MΩ.
Σε ζάλισα μάλλον  :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

χρηστο
Με δεδομενα οτι η μεγιστη καταναλωση ειναι 10 ΜΑ εσυ θα πρεπει  να μετρας χωρις τροφοδοσια υψιλης τασεως τουλαχιστον 10 κωμ ως προς γη
Αυτο ομως που σου λεω για την αντισταση ειναι ενδικτικο της καταναλωσης 
θα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη γιατι η αντισταση αυτη  ισχυει για καταναλωση  εν λειτουργεια
Επομενως χωρις τροφοδοσιες εαν μετρησεις εκει που συνδεεται το +και γη,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να εχεις μια ενδειξη 100αδες κωμ 
Εαν ειναι κατω απο 50κωμ αρχινα και ξεκολα ενα ενα τα εξαρτηματα που καταληγουν στην γειωση
ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Ολα αυτα που εχουν γραφει ειναι πολυ σωστα και ακολουθησετα...
Λοιπον Χρηστο ας παρουμε τα πραγματα με την σειρα και απο την δικη μου μερια ισως μπορεσω να βοηθησω.

1. εφοσον δουλεψε το πικαπ η "εξοδος " λειτουργει σωστα. Και οταν λεμε οτι δουλεψε εννοουμε εβγαλε ηχο.
2. επισης σημαινει οτι και ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου ειναι ΟΚ.
3. για να βεβαιωθουμε οτι δουλευει ολη η "σειρα" λυχνιων, κτυπα ελαφρα με ενα κατσαβιδι τον μεταβλητο πυκνωτη. Αν ακουσεις ηχο στο μεγαφωνο σαν κτυπημα, τοτε το ραδιο ειναι ΟΚ και θα λειτουργησει οπωσδηποτε
4. εαν δεν ακουσεις ηχο τοτε σημαινει οτι το ραδιοσημα απο την κεραια καπου "σταματα"....
5. αρχισε να ελεγχεις τις ανοδικες τασεις σε καθε λυχνια. Βρες πιο ποδαρακι ειναι σε καθε λυχνια και μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο. 
6. εαν τα βρεις δυσκολα κανε το εξης απλο τεστ. Ξεκινα απο τον λυχνια εξοδου (αυτη με το L) και ακουμπα με κατσαβιδι τις ανοδους μια μια τις λυχνιες προς τα πισω. Αν καπου δεν ακουσεις βομβο στο μεγαφωνο εκει ειναι το προβλημα.
7. ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΗΝΙΑ (ΑΥΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΑΚΙΑ) εαν καποιος τα εχει πειραξει στο παρελθον τοτε η επισκευη του ραδιοφωνου μπορει να γινει μονο στο εργοστασιο κατασκευης.
8. μην σε απασχολουν οι πυκνωτες, ειδικα στα Φιλιπς ειναι εξαιρετικης ποιοτητας, μονο δες μηπως απο την πολυκαιρια εχει "ξερασει" καποιος ηλεκτρολυτικος.

και κατι ακομη..."δουλεψε πολυ τα πληκτρα επιλογης ψεκαζοντας συνεχεια τις εσωτερικες επαφες (90 % εκει ειναι το προβλημα λογω παλαιοτητας)

Καλη επιτυχια....

----------


## chris73

Νικο γεια, λοιπόν:

1)Χτύπησα τον μεταβλητό και κάνει κανένα ήχο σε καμιά μπάντα.
2) όπως ανέφερα με τις ανοδικές τάσεις, εκεί που φένεται να έχουμε κάτι περίεργο (μικρή) είναι στη λυχνία DAF.
3)Ακούμπησα το κατσαβίδι στις ανόδους: DL δεν κάνει απολύτος τίποτα
                                                       DAF κάνει τσικ τσικ
                                                       DF κάνει αλλά πιο λίγο
                                                       DK κάνει πέρισσοτερο από όλες
Σημείωση πουθενά βόμβος, μόνο τσικ τσικ. Επισης το ράδιο πιάνει και το σταματήμα του ψυγείου (τσικ πάλι)
4) Πηνία και μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές δεν φένονται πειραγμένοι, και από όσο ξέρω την ιστορία του ραδιοφώνου δεν έχει βάλει κανεις χέρι, επίσης όλα τα κεριά φένονται ίδιας παλαιότητας κτλ.

Σχετικά με τους πυκνωτές τώρα. Θα τους μετρήσω σήμερα αύριο τους πιο ύποπτους τουλάχιστον. Όπτικα όμως το μόνο που ΙΣΩΣ να λέει κάτι είναι πως ο ηλέκτρολυτικός που είναι στη γείωση της κεραίας, στο θετικό του μέρος, έχει ένα πράγμα σαν πολύ μικρό άνοιγμα αυτόν θα τον δω πρώτο, φένεται και δεν φένεται ύποπτος.

Τέλος, και κάτι άλλο: μόλις συνδέω για πρώτη φορά την τάση ακούγεται ένα ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι σε ψηλή συχνότητα που μετά σαν να ζεστεναιται το ράδιο και χάνεται, ίσως ανεβαίνοντας σε συχνότητα μέχρι να μην είναι ακουστή από άνθρωπο. Αφού λοιπόν πάψει να ακούγεται, αν πατήσουμε κουμπι άλλης μπάντας πάλι συμβαινει το ίδιο μέχρι να χαθεί. Το ίδιο φαινόμενο επίσης συμβαινει, και όταν ακουμπάω και μετα απομακρύνω το κατσαβίδι στο ΄τεστ που μου είπες από την DAF. (σε όλα μέσα αυτή!)

Νίκο τώρα αν και το αυτοκίνητο του άβαταρ σου είναι δικό σου θέλω βόλτα επειγόντος!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ θα 'ημουν λίγο περισσότερο αυστηρός
Νομίζω ότι το forum απευθύνεται σε κάποιον που έχει μερικές γνώσεις και ζητα μία βοήθεια για να ολοκληρώσει κάτι
Οταν όμως είσαι εκτός αντικειμένου ότι 'τσίκ' και να κάνει το ραδιόφωνο δεν το βλέπω να βγάζεις άκρη
Εφ όσον είσαι ακόμα σε φάση που δεν έχουν γίνει σοβαρές ζημιές νομίζω ότι μάλλον είναι καλύτερο να απευθηνθείς σε κάποιον που ξέρει το θέμα και έτσι να επισκευάσεις το ραδιόφωνο μίας που είναι και ενθύμιο

----------


## chris73

Ok Νίκο, ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο τους και κάθε βοήθεια θα το κοιτάξω.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

***Αν κανένας από εδώ μέσα θέλει να το αναλάβει μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει***

----------


## Dimpas

Αν ήσουν Αθήνα θα σου σύστηνα 

http://www.oldradiorepairs.com/

Βέβαια δεν χάνεις τίποτα να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί του, και να τον ρωτήσεις ! 
Πές του ότι είσαι εκ μέρους του Δημήτρη με το Χρυσαφί Kadett !

----------


## chris73

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ και εσένα και όλους. Θα το έχω υπόψη και αφού ασχοληθώ ακόμη λίγο θα το στείλω κάπου τελικά.

----------


## Νικος Αλ

Χρηστο ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο...

Εαν ακουγεται εστω και "τσικ" σημαινει οτι το σημα "περνα"...
Κανονικα ακουμπωντας την ανοδο της λυχνιας εξοδου (με το L) επρεπε να ακους δυνατο βομβο...
Καλο θα ειναι να βρεις λυχνιομετρο και να την ελεξεις μηπως εδω ειναι το προβλημα..... ή ελεξε την ταση ανοδου..
Εχω ενα ιδιο ραδιο και μολις βρω χρονο θα μετρησω τασεις και θα σου πω ποσο ειναι η καθε μια...

Επιμενω οτι για ενα "υγιες" ραδιο κτυπωντας τον μεταβλητο πρεπει να εχεις "κτυπημα" στο μεγαφωνο, αλλοιως......??

----------


## chris73

Νίκο και όλοι οι υπόλοι που ασχολείστε με έναν άσχετο!
σήμερα κάτι έγινε, έπιασα βραχέα σε όλη την μπάντα!

Το μόνο νέο που έκανα ήταν να αλλάξω μία αντίσταση που είχε πολύ πιο μεγάλη τιμή από αυτή που έπρεπε. Ήταν στην DAF (έχει σχέση με την άνοδο της) αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το ότι τελικά κάτι έπιασα.

Στα μεσαία τίποτα ακόμη, μόνο σε 2 σημεία όπου μάλον έχει σταθμό καθώς περνά η βελόνα ακούγεται σαν να εκφορτίζει πυκνωτής. 'Οσο για τα μακρά, τίποτα, όμως κάααααααατι ακουγεται από θόρυβο.

Αύριο ίσως και να μετρήσω τις λυχνίες στον τεχνικό που μου υπόδειξαν στο κέντρο. Τάσεις ανόδου πάντως μου φένονται σωστές σύμφωνα με το παρόμοιο manual αν και το σκανάρισμα δεν φένεται σωστά. (περίπου 80V σε όλες, εκτός από την DAF poy έχει 40-45V)

Όσο για το χτύπημα στο μεταβλητό έμενα πάντως δεν κάνει τίποτα! Πάντως αφου κάτι έγινε ίσως να κάνω και το τροφοδοτικό τελικά.

----------


## Papas00zas

Τα 90 βολτ είναι για τα νήματα των λυχνιών ή για κάτι άλλο;

----------


## chris73

Όχιιιιιιιιι! τα νήματα έχουν μόνο 1.5V! 90 είναι η υψηλή!

----------


## Papas00zas

Υψηλή για ποιο πράγμα; Για τον ενισχυτή;

----------


## Antonis12

Εγώ θά πρότεινα αφού έχεις φτάσει ως εδώ νά ελένξεις τόν c10 πρώτα πού είναι κρίσημη η τιμή του μετά τόν c8 καί τήν r3.Αυτά είναι στήν πρώτη λυχνία dk96.Δές τό σχεδιάγραμα πρώτα είναι εύκολο νά τά εντοπίσεις .Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει νά είναι 100pico καί η αντίσταση 27κω.Ειδικά ο c10 άν δέν έχει τήν σωστή τιμή  αλλαξέ τον καί πές μας τί έγινε.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το 1κρ είναι κιλο-πικοφαραντ δηλ 1000 πφ, τα 10κρ είναι 10.000 πφ κοκ. Καλά το κατάλαβες. Δες μήπως βραχυκυκλώνει ο μεταβλητός πυκνωτής (ο μεγάλος), αυτός που γυρίζει με την κλωστή.


Ακριβώς: 1000pF = 1nF

----------


## chris73

Σχετικά με τον C10 και R3 είναι Ok, όσο γία την C8 στο συγκεκριμένο ραδιόφωνο είναι λίγο αλλιώς. Έκανα 2-3πλο έλεχγο σε όλες τις αντιστάσεις, δύο αλλάχτηκαν. Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι εντάξει. Τους λοιπούς θα τους κοιτάξω ένα προς ένα όταν πάρω ένα σωστό καπασιτόμετρο στα χέρια μου μια και αυτό κάτι έχει αν και σχεδον του κουτιού. Αν κάνω και όλους αυτούς του ελέχγους νομίζω δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο και μάλον θα έχει αποσυντονιστεί. Παύση λοιπόν μέχρι να πάρω σωστό όργανο μπας και τελειώσω και τα υπόλοιπα που έχω σρχίσει. 
Επίσης από διάφορα παρεμφερή σχέδια που έχω συγκρίνει και όλες οι τάσεις φένονται σωστές σε όλες τις λυχνίες.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια και τον ενθουσιασμό!

----------


## Antonis12

Στό ποδαράκι 3 της 1 λυχνίας μετράς τάση?Ξεκόλησε τό ένα άκρο της r3 πού πάει στό σασσί καί σύνδεσε ένα μιλλιαμπερόμετρο μέ τό - στό σασσί καί τό + στό μέρος της αντίστασης πού ξεκόλησες.Δοκιμάζοντας καί τίς 3 μπάντες  γυρίζουμε τόν μεταβλητό  καί πρέπει νά έχεις μεταβολή ρεύματος παντού.Αλλιώς έχουμε πρόβλημα στήν ταλάντωση της λυχνίας.Εγώ πάντως επιμένω νά δοκιμάσεις πρώτα  έναν άλλο πυκωτή στήν θέση τού c8.Κοντά είσαι θά βρείς τήν βλάβη, πολύ δύσκολο νά αποσυντονίστηκε εκτός εάν πείραξες τά πηνία.

----------


## PATENTAS10

Για δεσ και εδώ: http://www.radios-tsf.fr/01%20schema...lva/index.html

----------


## bikas

φίλε χρήστο έχω κι εγω το ίδιο ραδιοφωνο και προσπαθω να το βάλω σε λειτουργία αλλά ματαια.εμένα έει τροφοδοτικό αλλλά και που το βάζω στην πρίζα δεν κανει απολύτως τίποτα.τουλάχιστον εσενα σου κάνει και λίγο τσσσσ.

βασικά να το έβαλε η γιαγιά σου κατευθειαν στα 220 πιστευω δεν γίνεται γιατί όπως εχω δει και στο νετ κι όπως ειναι και το δικό μου έχει ένα τετραπολικο δις το οποίο δεν ταιριάζει νε κανενα εναλασσόμενου.

βασικά χαρηκα που υπαρχει ακομα ένας σαν κι εμενα που ψάχνεται με το συγκεκριμενο ραδιοφωνο.το μεσημερακι που θα γυρισω απο τη δοπυλεια θα ανεβασω και καμια φωτο να πάρουμε μια ιδεα.

----------


## thrashkots

> Χρηστο
> Αφαιρεσε την τροφοδοσια νυματων και ασε μονο την ταση ανοδου, η αφαιρεσε τις λυχνιες τελειως
> 
> Μετρα ξανα σε ανοδους και σκριν ,πρεπει να εχεις παντου 90 βολτ γιατι οι λυχνιες εχουν απειρη αντισταση 
> Δεν υπαρχουν διαιρετες τασεως στην τροφοδοσια
> ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ οι τασεις ειναι παντου ιδιες
> 
> καποιος πυκνωτης πρεπει να σου κανει την ζημια


Όπως είπε και ο Παναγιώτης, αφαίρεσε τις λυχνίες και πάρε μετρήσεις στις τάσεις ανόδου των λυχνιών.
Αντικατέστησε όλους τους πυκνωτές στις ανόδους (αν βλέπω καλά στο σχηματικό C16, C18,C27,C2 :Cool:  οι οποίοι λογικά είναι χάρτου.
Επίσης αντικατέστησε τους δύο ηλεκτρολυτικούς.

----------


## bikas

φωτο οι 2 πρώτες το τροφοδοτικό
DSC00037.jpgDSC00038.jpgDSC00040.jpgDSC00041.jpgDSC00042.jpg

----------


## makis_sat

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΤΕ ΑΚΙΜΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΙΔΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ  ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΩ.ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΑΤΕ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΣΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ. ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΟΡΤΕΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## makis_sat

> Το συνημμένο είναι το πλησιέστερο σχηματικό που βρήκα , θα σου δώσει μια ιδέα για τις τάσεις που πρέπει να έχεις στις λυχνίες.Το νού σου μην έχεις καμιά λυχνία σε λάθος θέση .


και γιατι ρε παιδια εγω δεν μπορω να τω ανοιξω αυτο το συνημμενο αρχειο να το δω και εγω που ψαχνω τοσο καιρο νατο βρω ,γιατι εχω κι εγω ενα το ιδιο και εχει βλαβη?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω Link: 

http://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoi.../Philips-3.php

Λογικά θα βρεις το service manual.

Υ.Γ. Καλό είναι να μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα, επειδή στην <<γλώσσα>> του internet σημαίνει ότι φωνάζεις και εκτός αυτού, το κείμενο γίνεται πιο δύσκολο στην ανάγνωσή του (και πέρα αυτών βέβαια, είναι ενάντια στους κανόνες του forum).
Φιλικά.

----------


## nyannaco

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΤΕ ΑΚΙΜΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΝΑ ΙΔΙΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΤΕ  ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΩ.ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΕΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΑΤΕ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΣΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ. ΚΑΛΕΣ ΕΟΡΤΕΣ!!!!!!!!!


Φιλε Μακη, παρακληση να μην γραφεις με κεφαλαια. Εκτος του οτι στο internet τα κεφαλαια ειναι σαν να φωναζεις, ειναι και λιγοτερο ευαναγνωστο το κειμενο.

Edit: με προλαβε ο Σηφης  :Smile:

----------


## jdm

Καλημέρα. Όπως βλεπουμε εδώ http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/philettas [έχει και το τοπογραφικό των λυχνιών] το συγκεκριμένο ραδ/νο ήταν μοντέλο εξαγωγής της philips ειδικά για την Ελλάδα. Σε εποχές που το ηλέκτρικό ρεύμα δεν υπήρχε παντού, η χρήση μπαταριών τροφοδοσίας ήταν η μόνη λύση. Για αυτόν τον λόγο συνήθως αυτές οι λυχνίες δύσκολα παθαίναν κάτι, πέρα από την φυσιολογική φθορά λόγου χρήσης. Όπως ισχύει σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις έλεγχουμε πυκνωτές, καθαρίζουμε καλά τους μεταγωγούς διακόπτες και μετά πάμε σε άλλα θέματα που εχουν αυτά τα ραδιοφωνα και ειδικά κάποια μοντέλα αυτής της εταιρείας. Στο εξαιρετικό site που ανέφερε  ο Σήφης υπάρχουν μοντέλα με σειρά λυχνιών τύπου D προκειμένου να βρεθούν πληροφορίες. Τέλος όπως έχει γραφεί μονόδρομος για να λειτουργήσει σωστά ένα τέτοιο ραδιόφωνο είναι να κατασκευαστεί ένα εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό όπως αυτό έδω 
www.vintage-radio.com/projects/battery-set-psu.html . Όλα αυτά παντα με μεγάλη προσοχή για την προσωπική μας ασφάλεια.

----------


## makis_sat

σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο με βοηθησατε παρα πολυ και οσον για τα κεφαλαια χιλια συγνωμη δεν το ηξερα!!!!!!!!και παλι χιλια ευχαριστω και καλες εορτες παιδια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

